# Quality Breeder



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on the following breeder:

http://www.puppypetite.com/index.html

They told me on the phone the prices of the puppies, and I don't buy it. Toy sizes are 500-700 and Teacups are 750-1,000. Sounds a little fishy to me. Thanks, Jenn


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

this is not a breeder, this is a broker. it is an online petstore, and you have no idea where they are getting their puppies.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

RUN!!!!!!!

Definite puppy broker. They are getting their puppies from puppymills.

Check out this thread: Questions to ask breeders


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

That's what I figured too!! No quality breeder would sell a maltese puppy that cheap!! But I figured I would just check!! They are in Brooklyn, NY which I hear is a big area for brokers & puppymills. Ok, my search continues!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Does anyone have any info on the following breeder:
> 
> http://www.puppypetite.com/index.html
> 
> They told me on the phone the prices of the puppies, and I don't buy it. Toy sizes are 500-700 and Teacups are 750-1,000. Sounds a little fishy to me. Thanks, Jenn[/B]


Jenn-Have you tried Divinity Maltese? They are located outside of Dallas, Texas. Their web site is Divinity Maltese I got Tango from them and am very pleased! You can PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Just a note

Do not confuse Divinty Maltese with Divine Maltese

Mentioning because the names sound very similar...but they are not the same.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Jenn, quality breeders don't have the Visa logo on their site (along with others) to make it easy to pay.
Quality breeders don't sell "teacups". That's not an appealing term to them. Quality breeders, most likely, won't sell maltese pups for under 1500 to 3000.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Just a note
> 
> Do not confuse Divinty Maltese with Divine Maltese
> 
> Mentioning because the names sound very similar...but they are not the same.[/B]


Yes, that is true Divinity Maltese is not Divine Maltese. Divinity Maltese is located outside of Dallas. I am mentioning Divinity Maltese because I had a great experience with them.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Does anyone have any info on the following breeder:
> 
> http://www.puppypetite.com/index.html
> 
> They told me on the phone the prices of the puppies, and I don't buy it. Toy sizes are 500-700 and Teacups are 750-1,000. Sounds a little fishy to me. Thanks, Jenn[/B]


Jenn,

WhenEVER you see the word "teacup" turn around and don't look back. It's VERY fishy and stinky as well.

Melanie


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I might add that they won't steal photos from other sites. The moving Maltese pictures is from Camelot Maltese.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I might add that they won't steal photos from other sites. The moving Maltese pictures is from Camelot Maltese.[/B]


OMG! No that you mention it I do remember seeing that on Camelot's website.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Jenn,
Most breeders don't really seem to have the price as the first thing. They don't use teacup. ever. They will want to interview you before they consider you. Which, IMHO, is what is great about reputable breeders. This way you know the parents of your puppy have the chance of forever homes and quality lives as well. 
aimee, gidget, lily and bentley


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
I just got back so I am seeing this thread for the first time. I got Nemo there and I did not know
at the time about puppy-mills. YES they get there puppies from puppy-mills!! Nemo is 9 months and I have no health problems yet (PLEASE GOD) he is great, super-sweet, fully trained, and happy. I don't regret buying him I just wish I would have been a little better informed.


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow...that site gives me a headache on many different levels.....


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> Does anyone have any info on the following breeder:
> 
> http://www.puppypetite.com/index.html
> 
> They told me on the phone the prices of the puppies, and I don't buy it. Toy sizes are 500-700 and Teacups are 750-1,000. Sounds a little fishy to me. Thanks, Jenn[/B]


Jenn,

I also got my Teddy from this place...and I will never be sorry that I got Teddy but I am so disappointed that I helped a puppy mill to stay in business. There are a couple of us on this forum who have been dupped by this site. I did not see the webpage before I got Teddy and had done some research...making sure that the place was not USDA registered (I see now that they are, but at the time they were not), that they would not ship the puppies, . 

After I walked into the place I knew it was not what they had led me to believe...I actually found them via an ad in the paper (also a bad move, but I did not know at the time), but I spotted Teddy immediately and never put him down...I was not letting him stay there. 

I found out that with the help of Marj (ladysmom) that Teddy came from a puppy mill in MO with 69 breeding females...and I cried and still do when I think of how he came into the world...but I take exceptional care of my little man and I pray that he will continue to be healthy...He is going to be two in a couple of weeks and he is wonderful.

The part that makes me so sad is just how much this place lied to me and others to get us in the door. 

And by the way...Teddy was more than what they advertize...I also think they just tell you that and then up the price when you get there.


----------

